

List of Unusual Deaths - lelf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unusual_deaths

======
makmanalp
My favourite variation:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_inventors_killed_by_the...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_inventors_killed_by_their_own_inventions)

> James Douglas, 4th Earl of Morton (1581) was executed in Edinburgh on the
> Scottish Maiden which he had introduced to Scotland as Regent.[25]

I feel bad for thinking that this is funny.

~~~
pretoriusB
Well, he got what he deserved.

------
balsam
let's hope that these will one day be the leading causes of death.

~~~
chris_wot
Just so long as they are few in number!

